# Imac G5 écran noir



## TeamMac (29 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

   J'ai un gros problème avec mon ordi peut-être pourriez-vous m'aider. 
L'écran de mon Imac G5 ne s'allume plus. Le son marche, la petite lumière blanche à droite aussi et je sais que tous mes fichiers sont intacts. J'ai effectué la manip reset PRAM comme indiquée sur le site apple mais ça n'a rien changé. Il n'est pas non plus en veille et la luminosité de l'écran n'est pas en cause.
Est-ce que c'est grave? Pensez-vous que cela soit réparable sans aller chez un professionnel?

              Merci beaucoup d'avance


----------



## Flibust007 (29 Novembre 2010)

Je pense que c'est important et que tu n'en sortiras pas sans un avis professionnel.

Si tu le confies à un service de réparation quelconque, tâches de faire une sauvegarde préalable de tes données sensibles.


----------



## Sly54 (29 Novembre 2010)

Si c'est un iMac G5 sans Web cam, c'est très simple à ouvrir pour jeter un coup d'oeil sur les condensateurs (sont-ils gonflés ?)
Autrement ça peut provenir de la carte video


----------



## -oldmac- (29 Novembre 2010)

je pense que l'inverter est HS. Si tout fonctionne (dong au démarrage et les 3 led sur la CM) test sur un écran externe


----------



## Invité (30 Novembre 2010)

-oldmac- a dit:


> je pense que l'inverter est HS. Si tout fonctionne (dong au démarrage et les 3 led sur la CM) test sur un écran externe



+1

Il suffit d'acheter un adaptateur "mini-vga/vga", ça coûte moins de 10 sur La Baie.
Et ça permet de faire des tests étendus.


----------

